# Tall 37 Gallon



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Hey everybody, this is my first real attempt at an aquascape. I would love some constructive criticism and general opinions. Unfortunately I will not be able to use any advice because in a week I have to take the aquarium down as I am moving. I would still love to hear what you think or what you would change.

Heres the specs:
37 Gallon
3 WPG
Pressurized CO2
Rena Filstar XP1
PMDDs

Plants: Heteranthera zosterfolia, Rotala indica, Java fern, Glosso, Anubias nana 'Petite', Micranthemum micranthemoides, Vallisneria sp.
Fish: Cardinals, SAEs, Lemon tetras, male Betta, kuhli loach

Sorry about the pic quality, still learning the new camera...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Although it's neat to see the Jungle Vals in the front left because it makes you want to know what's behind it, I think it's overall distracting to the rest of the awesome scape and makes the tank appear smaller then it really is. I'm not one liking plants pressed up to the front of the glass. Makes me feel trapped when peering in the tank.

Too bad the glosso, and HM didn't fill in the far left front corner properly (yet), cause I think that would have added the dimension of continuous movement that the aquascape tends to evoke from me.

Overall, looks very good, and well done. There are several spects of the tank that I do love, which is the back left corner staggered step wise towards the center, then your eye is drawn in a river of greenery that pulls you behind the vals, and towards the front.

By the way (btw) the camera skills, and photo looks great.

-John N.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

thanks for the honest comments John N. I absolutely agree with you about the vals, when I was first planting them, I wanted to add depth, then they multiplied so much they blocked the view of the HM behind them. I also wish the glosso would fill in more in the front corners. Anybody else with opinions?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree with John's comments... I'd also like to see something in the back middle... having the foreground go all the way to the back of the tank eliminates the illusion of depth... if you could move the vals to that position, rather than having them up front, I think you would be heading in the right direction... you could also then add some other midground size plant to the area the vals will vacate... to balance out the java fern in the other corner.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I kind of like the way the hm and glosso go behind the vals. It makes my imagination go wild wondering what could be lurking back there! It may not have the illusion of depth, but my opinion is that it looks good. Very healthy looking plants also!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Is this a 37gal Oceanic tank? I saw one on clearance today at Petsmart but it had maple trim and no stand. Even still, I absolutely love the dimensions.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, Im not exactly sure of the tanks brand. It is fairly old with the classic fake oak trim on top and bottom. I do know the tank is about 18" tall by 30" wide and 11" deep. Thanks anthonysquire it really looks better in person, and the fish love hanging out in the area behind the vals.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

GREAT start! Here's my take on what can be done to improve the tank.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

I think its a very beautiful aquascape. The tips are good, but i like the Vallisneria there. I woult let it.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I too like the valisneria where it is. Also adding the red plant as Dewmazz suggested really, really works - it adds a lot of depth. And it's going to be a no-brainer - just get a good quality red plant and stick it there. I think it has to be a red plant with finer leaves - for example not an Alternanthera, but Ludwigia arcuata or Rotala walichii maybe. Rotala macrandra maybe good too - the leaves are not that huge and also they are a different shape than the green plants in the left side of the tank. The Macrandra has an obscenely strong red color - and growing so close to the surface/light will bring it all up!

If you can keep the shape - "flowing" "path" of the foreground plant, the vals in the front right, and the new red plant in the center-back - the tank will stay looking very very nice.

I personally would put a school of Hyphesobrycon amandae in that tank. Tiny, semi-clear, schooling, copper colored fish. Harlequin rasboras will work well too.

--Nikolay


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The tank looks nice, however I think the vals will look better if placed in the background, that way it will make your foreground more opened and not tight looking. I would remove the java fern only showing the anubias nana petite or Anubias barteri. var coffefolia is my favorite! but any anubias you like should work fine as well. Also in the background, I see that you have some rotala indica, if you were to just color that up a bit more it will significantly change the look of the tank, which is great. As far as the of foreground goes, it seems as if you are doing a foreground and having that foreground lead to the mid-ground which I don't really prefer. I would try to lower the foreground to just foreground and add some other kind of mid-ground plant, possibly some crypts or some sort.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Something else - on your picture where we see the betta fish... Add some very fine leafed plants under the betta. The area there appears empty now. The plant should not be red, and should not have very different looking leaves from the plant next to it.

You could simply extend the existing plants over that area. But if you do that, don't add another plant, and just add the red plant as discussed above you will end up with a total of 4 species of plants in the left side of the tank. Aesthetically, for whatever reason, odd numbers work better. That is why I think adding a fine leafed plant will work good - it will make the total number of plants in the left 5.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Tank looks nice but here's my 2-cents worth... Perhaps you could try a triangular layout and place the Vals to the left, as a background plant? IMHO, do also trim the Stargrass and HC (foreground too)... Also, adding a red plant some where would provide a nice accent to things ;-)

Cheers and keep up the good work.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Tank looks nice but here's my 2-cents worth... Perhaps you could try a triangular layout and place the Vals to the left, as a background plant? IMHO, do also trim the Stargrass and HC (foreground too)... Also, adding a red plant some where would provide a nice accent to things ;-)

Cheers and keep up the good work.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Wow thanks everybody for the input, I would not have thought of half of those things. Thanks dewmazz, I love your idea with the red plant, it looks gorgeous in in your photoshopped version. For now I think I will keep the vals, I like them and they are easier to maintain than the stem plants, although they do like to spread. I will probably remove the front half of them though, so the java below them could grow larger and help transition from forground to background. I also think a large school of harliquin rasboras we look great. Thanks again everyone.


----------

